# Drywall to Hardie Backer transition



## Big Earl (Jun 6, 2017)

Could use tile with a quarter round edge to go over the hump. That was what was originally in the bathroom I'm finishing.


----------



## Str8AheadInc (Feb 25, 2017)

The tile backer does not get installed over the lip of the tiling flange. Instead the tile backer should be installed 1/8" above the flange and then the area between is filled with hot mud. This prevents wicking. You then would not have the current issue. I recommend pulling your furring strips and trying this, then you can just tape the joint at the backer/drywall interface. Good luck with your project!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I find it better to rest my cbu on top of the flange, leaving the gap below with the vapor barrier over the flange, cut off flush to the curve. That keeps the cbu flat on your studs and your tile will jump the 3/8" or so gap between the tub and the cbu. It totally prevents wicking, far better than trying to fill the gap with anything. I seldom caulk the tub-to-tile joint too, as it allows any water to drain, preventing another cleaning area with poorly applied or inferior sealant. No mold, no ugly, no water wicking.


----------

